# 3 story shops/apartments



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

These buildings are for a temporary layout, and may get used about 3 times a year max - So I didn't want to invest a whole lot of time and energy. I used Coroplast and wood because it was already here. 

Framework









Dorm Fridge?









Thursday's stopping place.









As far as I got today.









I need to put more windows on the LH stairwell part, and a fire escape and window framing on the back yet, before I can paint it. I'm sorta doubting that I'll find yellow brick colored paint tho. - especially in a rattle can.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Nice work so far Mik! I like the roof front detail on the left building.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang, thats big...is it going to be doing double duty as a 1:1 tool locker or dog house or some such?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik;

Not exactly yellow brick, but Rustoleom Cinnamon is a pleasing color.










The car was already weathered when I took this shot, but I think you can still get an idea of the base color.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought about hinging one side, then didn't - So it's justa big empty, At 20" wide, 22" tall and 19" deep it's actually kinda runty for a pair of real buildings in 1/24 

I should put korbels on the taller one... but they're gonna be a pain in the butt to make.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Done, and STILL huge. 









And two folks already claimed they recognized it as an old dept store from Ellwood City - Funny, since I based it loosely on a bridal shop in Monaca, lol. Just shows how common this type was around here


----------

